# MY favourite fantasy art piece



## Cayal (Nov 23, 2007)

I absolutely love this picture. It is by Luis Royo who I am sure most of you have heard of.


----------



## Allegra (Nov 23, 2007)

Very nice, Jarie.


----------



## Giovanna Clairval (Nov 23, 2007)

There were lots of his works in Parisian gallery a few years ago. I used to pop in and stare at the paintings, twice a week. Brilliant.


----------



## Giovanna Clairval (Nov 23, 2007)

Evolution


----------

